# Modern Farang Mu Sul Video Clips!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2007)

Here are some video clips of Michael DeAlba's Modern Farang Mu Sul!

http://www.farangmusul.com/VideoClips.htm

Be warned they do take awhile to load!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes these are nice clips I cannot wait to see more Boo Chae Sul (fan techniques) also search youtube.com for some great examples of farangmu sul I think they are from instructor pintos school...
--josh


----------

